# 10month old kitten *north wales*



## tezzy (Jul 21, 2009)

Sale Amount: FREE

Reason for Rehome / Sale: unable to manage

Time Scale  How Urgent? ASAP

Has the Cat ever been in Rescue : No

Location: Rhyl, north wales

Age & Sex: 10 months, born 16th Sept 2008, male

Vaccinated & Wormed : not vaccinated, wormed July 2009

Neutered & Micro chipped: neither

Breed/ Mix: short hair

Colour/markings: gorgeous striped cat - white,brown and black with a cute pink nose

Long/Shorthaired: short

Live in / Or in and out: mostly in, doesnt like to be outdoors

Used to a cat flap: NO

Ever lived with other cats/dogs/other animals: we have another cat. reason for rehoming is the kitten is far too playful and affectionate towards my other cat who is old and not at all keen on the youngster.

Any Current or Historical Health or Psychological Issues : none known

Temperament: very loving and extremely playful

OK with Dogs / Cats : ok with cats and dogs

Can the Cat be picked up and put in a basket without risk of scratching: yes no problem at all

Can the Cat be groomed without risk of scratching: yes

Good or Bad with Children : excellent, we have two children and he likes the fuss and attention.

Dislike of Men or Women : ok with both and friendly to strangers

Housetrained: yes

if anybody is interested i can take photos and post them too.


----------

